

A Hacky Happy New Year - ionicabizau

I wish you a Happy New Year!<p>No snow here yet..., but in my terminal yes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;IonicaBizau&#x2F;cli-snow
For a human version, see: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;IonicaBizau&#x2F;WebcamSnow<p>Enjoy!
======
jonaldomo
cool, i updated the screenshot with an animated version
[http://i.imgur.com/XwcGZsn.gif](http://i.imgur.com/XwcGZsn.gif) and sent you
a pull request

~~~
ionicabizau
Very helpful. :-) Thanks!

